# Tacoma short bed + 29inch wheels = Bad combo



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

Picked up a Rocky Mounts Clutch SD rack for my 4DR Tacoma with the short bed. Very nice piece of equipment, easy to install, but quickly realized my tailgate won't shut :-/ 

It will shut if I angle the bike, but I don't like the idea of that as it might damage the forks. 

Or it will shut if I lift the back end and basically brace the back wheel against the tailgate mid-air. Again not fond of that idea.

I'll prob need to return the rack. Anyone have any other ideas? Kind of a bummer. Seems if I had a 26er, or a longer bed I would be fine.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Attach a 2x4 to two brackets that will fit into the roof rails: effectively a homemade wooden cross bar. Then mount the rack to the 2x4. Now your fork mounts over the cab but is forward enough to close the gate. Or return the rack mount and get a tail gate blanket.
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## Donkey Mouth (Jun 16, 2005)

Why do you think angling the bike will damage the forks? I have the same set-up for 4 years now and regulary put 2 29" bikes in the back with tailgate shut - no problems with forks.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

Really? So you angle the bikes and it works fine? I don't know why but I figured that would be bad for the forks. If you have been doing it for 4 years though that is good to know! You use the exact same mount? Or similar?

Thanks


EDIT- Duh....the forks remain square to the mount, the bike headtube swivels. Of course that wouldnt cause damage.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

No issue with angling the bike. 

I used to always angle my bike with the rear wheel in the corner secured with a bungee to a corner cleat, just so the rear wouldn't bounce around on dirt roads, even though there was plenty of room in the bed for it to sit straight.


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to run into the same issue when I raced motocross. My truck fit the bikes fine, but if we took my friend's truck, we had to angle them. I can't imagine that your forks would be going through any worse stress than when you're on the trail. If you were really worried, you could always get one of those bed extenders. It can also give you more room for more gear


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Photos?


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

trek7100 said:


> Photos?


This is what I was referring to. This is just an example, as you can find other bed extenders for less money. This just happened to be the first one that showed up on my google search.
https://www.pickupspecialties.com/Cargo_gate/tacoma_motox_out12_small.jpg


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The bed extenders are cool, but, the other option not mentioned yet is just drive with the tailgate down...


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

I just assumed (I know I shouldn't do that) that the OP did not want to drive with his tailgate down. That is most definitely the best option if he doesn't have other gear that might fall out.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I had to angle my 29er and fat bikes in my recently sold Tacoma DCSB, and it never cause a problem.


----------



## Ctraut5 (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess I got lucky with the way mine worked out. I have a '13 Tacoma DCSB and mount my 29er the same way. I clear the tailgate with just under a half inch to spare.


----------



## larzpdot (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe skim through this thread to get some better ideas for transporting in your Tacoma. 
Transporting Bicycles, What do you use? - Tacoma World Forums


----------



## bakracer (Feb 17, 2013)

Ctraut5 said:


> Guess I got lucky with the way mine worked out. I have a '13 Tacoma DCSB and mount my 29er the same way. I clear the tailgate with just under a half inch to spare.


I would chalk that one up to the geometry of your bike. It is so much nicer when your bike fits just right.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not wanting to start a new thread, I wanted to know if the rocky mounts clutch SD fits any style forks? just want to make sure before I shell out the money for them. thanks


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to carry my bike in the bed of my old truck, but when that truck died and I picked up a new Nissan frontier short bed my bike would no longer for into the bed with the tail gate up. I ended up getting a 1up USA hitch rack and I am so much happier with the hitch mounted rack vs my old Thule Instagator bed racks FWIW.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Drop in style...20 second loading.....closed tailgate...I have since added a second one for my Girlfriends bike....


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rack Man said:


> Drop in style...20 second loading.....closed tailgate...I have since added a second one for my Girlfriends bike....
> 
> View attachment 883729
> 
> ...


First off where did you buy this? and do you have a picture with 2 bikes?

thanks


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is the modified double one...I fabricated these myself...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder if you could make something like that with some 3/4" PVC, some 90s and some 45's, and some pipe clamps to attach it to the truck bed.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rack Man said:


> Here is the modified double one...I fabricated these myself...
> 
> View attachment 886091
> View attachment 886092


Any chance there is a DIY?


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

I made them out of steel...I have a welder and whatnot so it was easy for me...If I had to do it again I would make the width adjustable to accommodate different size tires and I would do it all out of square tubing...not pipe...


----------

